# Omg Not Now!



## Fire

Ok i finally got my comp to work! I have a Asus K8v SE Deluxe... It loadined into BIOS and i updated time and then date and then changed it to AMD cool n' queit technology and did Exit and Save. SO it restarted and then now all it does is beeps Loud and the monitor says Please Check Signal Cable. Please help!


----------



## Blue

still having trouble? Is it somthing like 4 beeps?


----------



## Fire

its 1 LONG beep then 2 short beeps! wow i always get you Blue =P


----------



## Blue

It sounds like your video card is not seated properly.. take it out and put it back in making sure that's it's in completely


----------



## Blue

if that does not work then if you have another video card then put that in and see if it works. that would help rule out a possibly bad video card.


----------



## Fire

ok i will but i already reseated it! what could go wrong if it was just working?


----------



## Blue

if it was just working and you've not really done anything with your computer then it's very possible that the video card is OK.. but that is a video error which could mean a poorly seated video card or a malfunctioning video card. could also be motherboard.


----------



## Fire

i called Asus but they said they had alot of calls and to leave my # and a descrpition about 3 hours ago they still havent gotten back!


----------



## Blue

man that sucks.

do you have another video card?


----------



## Fire

i took it out an replugged it in should i really push on it or something? my brother said he could clear C Mos or soemthign like that... will that help? should i hit the video card? should i smash comp on ground and kick it? I have had so many problems with my first comp!


----------



## Blue

clearing the cmos just might do the trick assuming that something was changed in the bios that resulting in the error.

As far as pushing in the video card.. they sometimes need a fair bit of force but if you cannot see the connectors that plug into the agp slot then it should be fine.. if you can see them then you need to push it in further. is there a lock for the card on the slot? if that wont slide (lock) then it's prob. not pushed in far enough.


----------



## Fire

yea i do i am using it now! its from like a 2001 or 2002 dell! you think that will work?


----------



## Fire

can you post how to do it? my bro knows but he just wants 2 make sure he doesnt make thigns worse if he forgot anything! he learned hwo to like 3 years ago! and what exactly does this do?


----------



## Blue

hmmmmm, not sure about that.. if it's an agp card then it should work alright.


----------



## Fire

ok do you know where i could find out how to clear it? and learn what it is?


----------



## Blue

> can you post how to do it? my bro knows but he just wants 2 make sure he doesnt make thigns worse if he forgot anything! he learned hwo to like 3 years ago! and what exactly does this do?



You mean clear the cmos? you'll need to check your manual for the jumper. It usualy consists of moving a jumper and or pulling the cmos battery for a few seconds


----------



## Fire

ok well the manual is crAP!


----------



## Blue

Oh and what it does is set your motherboards settings back to factory defaults.


----------



## Fire

umm nothing


----------



## Blue

It's an asus mobo so  did it come with a large sticker possibley in the manual or in the box for the mobo that says MOTHERBOARD SETTINGS and showing a rough layout of your motherboard?


----------



## Fire

Recovring BIOS with CrashFree BIOS 2? but i cant get anythign on the screen so that probally wont work!


----------



## Blue

> umm nothing



for what? you reset the bios?


----------



## Blue

> Recovring BIOS with CrashFree BIOS 2? but i cant get anythign on the screen so that probally wont work!



I wouldn't even try it.


----------



## Fire

is there a way i can at least get a screen up? or just clear the whole kabootole


----------



## Blue

> is there a way i can at least get a screen up? or just clear the whole kabootole



Well clearing the cmos as we have discussed may or might not work. there's simply no display because something is wrong with a video setting or the video card is not seated properly or somthing is wrong with the video card. these are a few of the things you should be looking into.


----------



## Fire

ok well i will try clearing the CMOS in case i messed somethign up! i reseated the Video card and same issue. if the CMOS doesnt work then i will try the video card i am using now!


----------



## Blue

you should also be checking the following.. memory for example if there is 2 sticks then take one out and try each other seperatly. also there is no signal going to the monitor but what's the computer doing? fans spining? cd/dvd roms flashing?


----------



## Fire

the cdrom is flashing and fans are spinning!


----------



## Blue

K try that memory trick I've mentioned if there's more then one stick that is.


----------



## Blue

Also if you cannot find the jumper for the cmos then just pull out the battery. leave it out for a good couple of minutes then put it back in and with some luck the cmos would have cleared.

Oh ya please remember to unplug and shut off PSU each time you do somthing inside the case .


----------



## Fire

ok i moved the jumper from 1 and 2 to 2 and 3 while comp was off rebooted and same problem!


----------



## Fire

i moved it back to 1 and 2 before i turned on!


----------



## Blue

> ok i moved the jumper from 1 and 2 to 2 and 3 while comp was off rebooted and same problem!



I was really hoping that would do it as it all seemed ok until you changed a setting or two inside the bios.

Have you tried the memory?


----------



## Fire

should i take battery out an try again? plus i reseated the video card yet again


----------



## Fire

no would the memory do that?


----------



## Blue

> should i take battery out an try again?



That wouldn't hurt.. That error on the monitor screen does not necessarily mean that it's a video problem. all it means is that the monitor is plugged in but the computer is not sending a signal which could be just about anything. could mean you have a bad memory stick could mean just about anything that may stop your computer from booting. you didn't try to flash the bios did you? I remember you mentioning it.


----------



## Fire

whats flshing the bios?


----------



## Blue

Flashing the bios is when you replace the bios with a different one put very basicly. you mentioned trying to use crashfree bios recovery or somthing like that..


----------



## Fire

crashfree Bios is when you put in a CD and it suppose to load when there is an error in loading it originally but because i dont have it tell me it cant load bios i dont think it will work!


----------



## RiseandTakeOver

hey i hav ean idea.. does your motherboard have onboard vid? if it does, take out the vid card completely and attach it to the mobo slot... perhaps that could be a way to check out if it was seated properly or not? i have an asus and it does 1 long beep 2 short beeps when the ram wasn't seated properly (dunno if it would be the same), so maybe you should try taking it out and putting it back in.. if that doesn't work.. take it up to a computer shop, they can test the mobo for like $15 (at least at the place i go to )


----------



## Fire

ok thnx and there is no onboard video! what model is yours!


----------



## Blue

try cmos one more time.. follow these steps..

1. Turn off computer and unplug it.
2. remove the onboard battery.
3 move the jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 keep the cap on pins 2-3 for 10 seconds.
4. replace the battery.
5. plug the power cord back in and turn on the computer.
6. hold down the delete key durring boot process and enter bios.
7. load the bios default settings.

Please dont skip a step.


----------



## Fire

do i reboot it with the jumpers on 2 and 3?


----------



## Blue

No his does not have onboard video.


----------



## Blue

> do i reboot it with the jumpers on 2 and 3?



sorry no put the jumper back to the original setting b4 reboot.


----------



## Blue

I'm hoping it's his bios because it was working fine until he changed a couple of settings in the bios.


----------



## Fire

ok thanks i g2g till around 11:00 Eastern during that time i will try all the stuff.


----------



## RiseandTakeOver

oops nvm <<is dumb... the guy who replaced my motherboard (my father doesn't trust me hahaha) told me it was an asus but its not it's an ECS Elitegroup km400-m2... so nvm bout the beeping and all... i'm gonna have to go hurt that guy....

yo man i'm checkin out this cool n' quiet that you turned on... did you edit the power options like it says to before you exited and saved?????


----------



## Praetor

> oops nvm <<is dumb... the guy who replaced my motherboard (my father doesn't trust me hahaha) told me it was an asus but its not it's an ECS Elitegroup km400-m2... so nvm bout the beeping and all... i'm gonna have to go hurt that guy....
> 
> yo man i'm checkin out this cool n' quiet that you turned on... did you edit the power options like it says to before you exited and saved?????


Wrong thread??


----------



## RiseandTakeOver

Praetor said:
			
		

> Wrong thread??



No no 



			
				Fire said:
			
		

> Ok i finally got my comp to work! I have a Asus K8v SE Deluxe... It loadined into BIOS and i updated time and then date and then changed it to AMD cool n' queit technology and did Exit and Save. SO it restarted and then now all it does is beeps Loud and the monitor says Please Check Signal Cable. Please help!



the asus website says that when you turn the AMD cool n' quiet technology on for the asus k8v se deluxe you must also change a power setting in the bios... i was wondering if he did or not....

the motherboard thing was from earlier when i told him i had an asus (must kill repairman)


----------



## Blue

> MoBo - ECS Elitegroup KM400-M2 (don't ask.. i've never heard of it either)



hehe I have! .. I had an ECS Elitegroup about three computers ago which was prob. 1 1/2 to 2 years ago. No frills board but solid and very cheap .. that particuler computer ran just fine  so be proud.


----------



## Blue

I'd be interested to find out if Fire got his problem fixed.


----------



## Fire

nop i didnt and i dint fix the power =( so what do i do if it doesnt have enough power? all the fans start up!


----------



## Blue

Well if you haven't done so already I'd take it in and have someone look at it.. It's strange because it worked fine until you changed the bios. I would have hoped that reseting it would have worked...

Good luck.

I am assumeing that you plugged in both those connectors thta you where talking about right? the 20-pin and the 4-pin..


----------



## Fire

Yep i did! i took it into a place and they still can fix it   so they think it is just a bad board  But thanks for your help!


----------



## Blue

> Yep i did! i took it into a place and they still can fix it  so they think it is just a bad board  But thanks for your help!



What's scarry is that they should be able to say with no doubt that it's a bad board or not.


----------



## Super_Nova

unscrew the video card, tilt it slightly one direction or another and screw it back down. Do this until it works.


----------



## Fire

well when you plug speakers in it says "System failed memory Test"! they tried all their ram and the guy is bringing some from his house! they find it hard to beliee though that it ould work and just die!

Fire


----------



## dsu2004

Please follow "Blue"s advice. 1 long & 2 short beeps mean either bad video card (unlikely) or video card not properly seated. and yes, push on it both on the metal and the other end of the card (you won't break anything if you push with your thumbs, just do not put your body-weight behind it  ) _while the computer is off_, of course.


----------



## Praetor

> do i reboot it with the jumpers on 2 and 3?


READ THE MANUAL. It'll say something like, power off, pop the battery, reset the jump, wait, reset the jumper, pop the battery, power up again READ THE MANUAL 



> No frills board but solid and very cheap ..


You got the cheap part right. So cheap that the most problemsome K7 board is the ECS K7S5A and the K7S5A Pro.



> so what do i do if it doesnt have enough power?


Use less devices or get a new PSU



> What's scarry is that they should be able to say with no doubt that it's a bad board or not.


Why's that? It could still be anything.



> unscrew the video card, tilt it slightly one direction or another and screw it back down. Do this until it works.


You mean "reinsert" the card?


----------



## Fire

got me a new motherboard coming overnight to me! Its a Soltek from newegg

I talked to the computer dudes and they said Asus use to be a good brand but now all they got is NAME and nothing else. Oh well!


----------



## Blue

> I talked to the computer dudes and they said Asus use to be a good brand but now all they got is NAME and nothing else. Oh well!



Well now we know the guys dont know what they are talking about.. I'm hopeing you didn't pay much for that advice ;-)..



> Why's that? It could still be anything.



Yes you are absolutely right although there is no reason they could not determin wether it's a bad motherboard or not through a simple process or elimenation... It's either a faulty motherbooard or a faulty part connected to it... Assuming that the motherboard is at fault and cannot be reset.


----------



## Fire

ITs fixed new mobo owns! and they computer guys are cool! and know what they talking about trust me! lol!  but its true i my dell broke down 2 and they said what ya expect how you think they build a comp witha 17'' screen for 400$ crap parts lol! but mine aint 400$... i am rambling.... anyways just me taking out the memory and testing and putting back screwed the whole thing! so now i am using that with a new mobo! the cases are made to only accpet dell mobos! whats up with that? the guy also had to resoder the whoel front panel and so other stuff to make it fit. they say they have even seen power supply connectors backwards so it only works on mobo like insteadt of being 12v it be 4v and so on... anyways i appreciate you sticking with me on this!


----------



## Blue

> ITs fixed new mobo owns! and they computer guys are cool! and know what they talking about trust me!



Ya I appologize I guess I was a bit rude  but I dont share the same opinion as they and sooooooooooooo many others would be in my court ..




> anyways just me taking out the memory and testing and putting back screwed the whole thing!



And of course anyone could do this with any motherboard on the market if not done right for example static electricity and such. And even the top company's are not perfect and will have a bad product or two.

Anyhow I'm happy you got your computer working and are happy with it!


----------



## Praetor

> I talked to the computer dudes and they said Asus use to be a good brand but now all they got is NAME and nothing else. Oh well!


LOL They still use the same fab process at the same facilities  Nothing (major has) changed



> Well now we know the guys dont know what they are talking about.. I'm hopeing you didn't pay much for that advice ;-)..


Indeed but its also good to note that every brand has its nightmare stories 



> the cases are made to only accpet dell mobos! whats up with that?


Are you really surprised? 



> they say they have even seen power supply connectors backwards so it only works on mobo like insteadt of being 12v it be 4v and so on...


Again


----------



## Blue

> anyways just me taking out the memory and testing and putting back screwed the whole thing!



 I just realized somthing that brings me back to the guys being full O sheet..

Did they suggest that your testing the memory did this as you suggested? because you didn't even do that until you already had the problem  so this is not possible.

If you read back you'll realize what I mean  

As a matter of fact you mention there was no problem until you set somthing with cool and quiet I believe  And it was later suggested by myself that perhaps you test your memory in case of a bad stick which was a desperate reach if anything because even with a bad stick of ram you should be able to enter your bios ..


----------

